# New Posts shortcut?



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I normally hit the new posts shortcut when I hit the site....Is it gone for everyone else also?......I miss it, lol. Will it be back or is it just my computer?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bps3040 said:


> I normally hit the new posts shortcut when I hit the site....Is it gone for everyone else also?......I miss it, lol. Will it be back or is it just my computer?


It's there now... I'm in the middle of updating everything.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There's always one in the menu button on the top to see todays posts among other controls you might want :smt023


----------

